# Gravid spot??



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi. I bought a female platy yesterday to try and balance out the male/female balance in my tank. :fish:
The new one i have has a really dark black gravid spot, does this mean she is pregnant? She doesn't look particulary fat!!
I'm new to keeping fish and have no idea so any help will be greatly appreciated!
THANKS


----------



## Deino0oZ (Oct 25, 2009)

is her stomach really big and boxish?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if it came from a store where males and females are housed together chances are she is pregnant they can show a gravid spot before ever even getting fat. ive noticed on guppys it seems the gravid spot never totaly goes away just kind of fades a little between pragnancies but they can hold sperm for 6 months and have babies every month without a male present.


----------

